# Expired pellets



## buster2369 (Aug 30, 2013)

I bought oxbow pellets a few years ago and stuffed them in the back of a closet. I just found them. They were sealed and smelled fine and was just wondering if I could still give them to my bun? It said use by Aug. 2013.
I don't want to get my bunny ill so I was just wondering how long do pellets last?


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 30, 2013)

I would not use them I would buy fresh pellets. When feeding your animals feed them to the best of your ability or what you can afford. I personally would discard of those pellets (or you could spread them out in your yard and other wild critters will eat them) and get new pellets to use.


----------



## buster2369 (Aug 30, 2013)

That's a good idea. Putting them outside. There are a lot of wild bunnies in my area. 

I really would hate to waste them.
But I don't want to get my Buster sick &#128048;


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## majorv (Aug 30, 2013)

Pellets need to be used as soon after mill date as possible. The longer they sit the more they lose their nutritional value. At this point they probably have none, and I wouldn't use them either.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 30, 2013)

buster2369 said:


> That's a good idea. Putting them outside. There are a lot of wild bunnies in my area.
> 
> I really would hate to waste them.
> But I don't want to get my Buster sick &#128048;
> ...



That what I did when my pellets got soggy because someone forgot to close the bin (cough cough my sister cough) and it happened that just that night the barn decided to start leaking, go figures. We threw all the pellets out in the field and the wild rabbits had a feast.

In our case we had to get new pellets but I would do that in any case even though it cost over $15 a bag. It is cheaper to pay $15 dollars to get a new bag of food rather than $500 with medical expenses that could have been avoided, just my view on things.


----------

